# Stocking a 100+ gallon tank



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello
I am going to buy a 100+ gallon tank soon, and am trying to figure out what to stock it with.
My water chemistry is very odd, so I will need fish that will be ok with it.

PH:10
GH:0
KH:240

I can lower the PH to 9 if needed and I can also raise the GH.
What kind of fish will be ok in this water?

I really like fish with personalities, so I have been keeping betta, but they do not do well in my water.. at all. so I am giving them away. I was thinking maybe oscars?

But any suggestions other than oscars?


----------



## DiesesMadchen (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind of fish are you into? If you want oscars, i would only reccoment one in that tank, depend on how far above 100g you go. 2 Oscars should be in no less that 150. You could potentially do one oscar and a few other larger cichlids. I did oscars and severums and they seemed to really like each other.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

That sounds nice...
one oscar seems easier because I don't want the 2 to not get along.

I was thinking of getting one pleco or lots of large snails.

What kind of fish do you recommend with an oscar.. to narrow it down?

the tank I buy really depends on what is available on craigslist


----------



## DiesesMadchen (Nov 13, 2012)

I have kept oscars with Green Terrrors, Jack Dempseys, and Severums. But i Had a pretty docile oscar. You can keep a wide array of big cichlids with oscars but in the end, its going to be up to the individual oscar on whether or not it will share its home. Some oscars will not accept tankmates.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fish mentioned thus far, are South American cichlid's that prefer softer water, as opposed to hard water posted.
Were it me,, I would consider African cichlid's who very much enjoy/thrive in hard alkaline water or livebearer's,rainbow's,shell dweller's,others that do well in hard water.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh,
silly me I have not researched oscars enough and did not know that they weren't african cichlids.


African cichlids are what I am wanting.
Are there any similar to the oscar?
The reason I like oscars is because they have very interesting personalities.
I also like fish that I can interact with

Any african cichlids with those traits that you recommend?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cannot offer much help regarding African cichlid's for they never appealed to me.(did not care for constant chasing,fighting, while establishing territories,dominance,and subsequent damage to fishes)
I mostly kept/keep, South American Cichlid's in single specimen tank's.
Will say,, that my first consideration with African's would be lot's of rock work for these fishes to set up, claim territories.
Many of these cichlid's are best introduced in group's and do fine while they are juveniles, but as they reach sexual maturity,, (three or four month's or inches)they become increasingly more aggressive in nature, especially if there are females present.
Without rockwork (lot's),, subdominant fish will have no where to escape, or other fishes to set up territories. It's ALL about territories with many/most cichlid's.IME
My second consideration would be vigorous filtration for the tank.A couple Aquaclear 110"s one on each end, or canister filter with similar GPH capabilities for 100 gallon tank. 
Would research the fishes that interested me, and try to learn how to determine the sexes of the fish so that you don't have more males than females .(alway's bring's trouble)
Might also consider Aquabid,or Fish club's ,that can help you procure good stock.
Tank's we often see in fish stores that are labeled ...Mixed African's,,, are often just that, fishes that have cross bred with like species and often exhibit weird marking's,color's ,and unpredictable behaivor's.
Tazman,,another member here can be of more assitance with regard's to particular species of these fishes, and no doubt also offer you some more info.
You might PM him and inquire further.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You are going to have to significantly raise the GH if you intend rift lake cichlids. I think something mentioned initially has been missed by others, and that is the GH of zero which is as soft as soft can be. Hard water fish will not last long in this.

The very high pH is unusual with zero GH but not impossible. The high KH puzzles me a bit. Are these numbers from your own tests [and if so, which kit?], or from the water supply folks?

There are ways to deal with this, either way (to hard water or lowering the pH for soft water fish), but first we should confirm the GH and KH numbers.

Byron.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

i have simple water testing strips,
but my family has gotten it tested and it reads about the same as the strips.

Very strange... the water we get is running off from somewhere far off underground. Our well is also very deep. My neighbor's water is completely different though, so I am thinking of using theirs. 

There are also excessive amounts of boron... Im not sure of the numbers.
No other minerals either.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

otter said:


> i have simple water testing strips,
> but my family has gotten it tested and it reads about the same as the strips.
> 
> Very strange... the water we get is running off from somewhere far off underground. Our well is also very deep. My neighbor's water is completely different though, so I am thinking of using theirs.
> ...


So this is a private well, not municipal (public) water supply.

Assuming the numbers are correct, you first need to decide whether you want hard water fish, soft water fish, or perhaps something in the middle. Then adjust either the GH (increase) or pH (decrease)to suit the fish. There are safe ways to do this. Have a read of my article for a better understanding of the relationship here.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/


----------

